# Day bag



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm looking at getting a new day bag, more specifically the badlands superday pack and the alps outdoorz hybrid x. I like that the alps has a meat shelf, but have no experience with that company. Do any of you have experience with either?

Both give 40% off for military and LEO's that I'll take advantage of, so both will be below $200.

http://www.badlandspacks.com/superday-camo-hunting-backpack

http://www.alpsoutdoorz.com/products/extreme/hybrid-x


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I wouldn’t get badlands. Don’t get me wrong, they make a good pack and I own several of them, but they are incredibly heavy, with nothing in them. It only gets worse from there. If you are packing them around all day with weight in them, it gets old really quick. There’s better options out there


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for the input man. Only reason I considered them is their warranty but when it’s only $150 it doesn’t really matter I guess.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I really want that new ox pack but with just having a new baby my won’t let me spend that cheddar


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I own the a Super Day along with other Badlands packs. I agree that they are heavy BUT after blowing a zipper out a while back and taking it to their store and being offered a brand new pack as a replacement , I will stick with them.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Bax* said:


> I own the a Super Day along with other Badlands packs. I agree that they are heavy BUT after blowing a zipper out a while back and taking it to their store and being offered a brand new pack as a replacement , I will stick with them.


Now that's what I'm talking about! Plus, they're local, gotta support the local guys.


----------



## Stickboy2 (Sep 6, 2019)

I've been running a 2200 by Badlands for about ten years and recently switched to a SuperDay. I like Badlands gear.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Full disclaimer, I have that Badlands pack and I love it, it's the best backpack I've ever had. I love the fit and the way all the compartments are made, plus the bow boot I got for it. The way it's made to puff cool air against your back as you walk is amazing, and the zipper stows are great. It is also built like a tank.

I have an Alps Commander Z I got about 4 years ago and after the second trip, the seams started coming apart in several places but mainly up near the top front of the main compartment. They make other bags in better material, the one in your link is made from the cordura-like material in the better bags they make. I mention my Alps pack because that lighter material is junk. Regardless, the Alps bag you mention is twice the weight of the Badlands pack. It comes with the meat packing shelf but here's the thing....are you going to pack a mostly empty pack with just the shelf and straps into your spot, or stalk with it? I'm going with my day pack, packing the tenderloins and backstraps out with whatever else I can carry, then coming back with the meat packing frame I have in the truck. But then I'm a doe and cow shooter who never applies for LE and doesn't track or scout for male animals. Depends on how far you're going on foot, in my mind.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Most good pack company's have a good warranty, purchase a real pack and you won't have to worry about using the warranty. Ya they cost a few bucks but packs from Mystery Ranch, Stone Glacier, Kuiu and EXO are sure worth the money. Just about any big name backpacking pack is better then Badlands, if money is tight I would look at Kelty, Jansport or an other regular backpacking pack before Badlands.
There's no reason to need two packs these days with the quality load carrying designs of most hunting packs. My Mystery Ranch Cabinet is just right for day to day carry and when I need to pack meat the pack opens up to haul a load without issue. I do have a load sling I use for the other trips after the first load is hauled out but I only have one so I can ditch the pack bag and cut weight to the bare minimum and not have to empty all the contents of my pack bag out.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Muddy, what are your thoughts of the carbon ox? Is seems like a tank of a pack.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Been looking at getting a heavier pack myself after my crappy Alps Commander Z...I mean I'm sure that pack is ok but not for hard use. What do you not like about the Badlands packs? Same thing as sheep above, or other stuff too? I do like that Mystery Ranch pack.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

My issue with Badlands is they don't hold up, I've seen way to many of there packs with blown zippers, torn straps and holes in them. There cheap and easy to get so a lot of guys purchase them. Got to ask yourself why so many Badlands packs are for sale on KSL.

I don't know anything about the ox pack but the price of this pack puts you well within the range of a good pack from any of the big name company's, hell you can get a big name pack for about $200 less then the ox pack. The ox frame weights almost 7 pounds which is just crazy heavy and the pack combo weights over 9 pounds for a 3200 cubic inch pack which is just stupid crazy. The 6400 CI Mystery Ranch Marshall pack only weights 7 pounds and my guide light frame weights in at under 4.5 pounds.

If you don't need a pack right this second and can hold of until Feb and the Hunt Expo I would suggest going to the Expo and trying on a few different packs. Stone Glacier and Kuiu usually have a booth selling there gear. A couple vendors will be selling Mystery Ranch. Its a good chance to see the packs and try them out with some weight in them. I don't think EXO and Kifaru packs are at the show but they might be this year. If you have the cash at the show there are some decent show specials to be had but if not you will know what to order when you do have the cash.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

You don't need a heavy stiff frame to pack a load, Mystery Ranch, Kuiu and Stone Glacier have all designed a light weight flexible frame that carries a load great in a small package.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, when I said heavy wasn't thinking, I really meant a bigger pack. Thank you for taking the time and your info.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Hmm, good insight there Muddy, definitely gave me some food for thought.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Muddy, are you using the pack and guide light frame in conjunction with one another or are you running just the pack and leaving the frame in your rig?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

The Mystery Ranch bags are used with the frame, well most of there packs do. So yes I run the guide light with the Cabinet bag. I do take the bag off and run the frame with a load sling when packing multiple loads of meat. The cabinet bag like most of MR hunting bags open up and has a load shelf so they can be used as a hauler.
Most of the brands I mentioned have the capability to open up and haul meat, if you haven't messed with these high end packs you will probably be surprised by how light and small the frame is and how well they handle a heavy load for what they are.
My buddy runs the Kuiu pack and has no trouble packing out a front elk quarter for the first load with his pack loaded with day to day hunting equipment, he to has a load sling he switches to for the next trip and the simple kuiu frame sheet with load sling handled a 70 pound hind quarter a couple weeks ago with no problems.
I think all the big name hunting packs are about equal with one another as far a quality and performance, the trick is finding the one that fits you best as each manufacture has different sizing, shoulder strap and waist belt configurations.
I really liked the Stone Glacier packs but they just didn't fit me well, at 6'10" its to be expected, the MR line of packs have a lot of adjust ability in there yoke system and offer bigger hip belts so they tend to fit me best.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I also bought a badlands 2200 about 5 months ago for a daypack. I kinda wish I had just gone with the superday pack but still like that 2200. Yes might be a little heavier than some daypacks but its pretty comfortable. I also have a small dueter more of a hikers pack. But has that mesh backing keeping it off your back for airflow. That thing is sweet but just use it in summer.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

have you tried ksl or marketplace - bags sell real cheap there. I wouldnt spend more than 50 on a bag, how important is it really if its a pound more in weight. i bought a mossy oak one and it's just fine for me, pretty sturdy and wasn't expensive and i expect will last a long time.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> have you tried ksl or marketplace - bags sell real cheap there. I wouldnt spend more than 50 on a bag, how important is it really if its a pound more in weight. i bought a mossy oak one and it's just fine for me, pretty sturdy and wasn't expensive and i expect will last a long time.


Hahahaha wait until you try to strap a bulls hind quarter on your back with that pack hahahahaha you'll understand after about 10' why you spend a lot of money on a quality pack


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

sheepassassin said:


> Hahahaha wait until you try to strap a bulls hind quarter on your back with that pack hahahahaha you'll understand after about 10' why you spend a lot of money on a quality pack


It's pretty sturdy actually - never heard of one of these packs breaking... It's a name you're paying for in the end of the day, if you want to look like the most committed badass hunter go get the most expensive one.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

themockingjaye said:


> It's pretty sturdy actually - never heard of one of these packs breaking... It's a name you're paying for in the end of the day, if you want to look like the most committed badass hunter go get the most expensive one.


Couldn't disagree with you more. Hey if it's working for you because you don't know any different(haven't tried the others your down talking) take it as a win with some extra money in your pocket.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> It's pretty sturdy actually - never heard of one of these packs breaking... It's a name you're paying for in the end of the day, if you want to look like the most committed badass hunter go get the most expensive one.


Very wrong. I've quartered and packed over 75 animals that I didn't even kill over long distances, using a variety of packs. From pronghorn to moose and bison. The better the pack, the better the experience. You're paying for a quality pack that is designed and engineered for a very specific purpose, to carry weight for long distances in extreme circumstances. From what I gather, you're pretty new to this and have almost none to zero experience with this stuff. I can guarantee, if you ever get a chance to pack a hind quarter off a moose, elk or bison for long distances, you'll have a miserable experience at best with your cheap mossy oak back pack. It may work for a day pack, but when you kill something, you'll realize the importance of a good pack engineered for the abuse it'll take. You aren't gonna get anyone with experience in this area to agree with you.

It's ok to cut corners on most gear hunting related. But there's 3 things you can't skimp out on. Good boots, good glass and good packs.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> sheepassassin said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahaha wait until you try to strap a bulls hind quarter on your back with that pack hahahahaha you'll understand after about 10' why you spend a lot of money on a quality pack
> ...


Jenna,

Are you talking about just a pack to hold like 15 lbs of gear in or one that can also haul out meat? Yes any cheap pack can handle 15 lbs of gear while hunting. But if you are talking about one to also haul out game you do truly need a better quality pack. Some use a cheap pack and when they get an animal down they hike all the way miles out to their truck and come back with a meat frame pack. But most would prefer to have a pack that also is sturdy enough to pack out some of the quarters on their first trip out.

Its not a buying a brand or looking badass but more of a piece of equipment you can use wisely. I can guarantee a cheap walmart type pack will be destroyed after one trip back to a truck along with your back and body. If you do want to go cheaper buy a cheap metal frame meat hauler, strap the cheap pack to that when you go out. You will atleast be able to haul something out. Might not be the most comfortable way but please do yourself a favor and realise you cant put a 70 to 90 lb quarter in a walmart backpack and think its all good. I promise it wont be and you will end up leaving meat in the woods to go bad and its no way to treat an animal you harvest.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I think she’s referring to a day pack. 

I really hate to even admit this but sheep is right on this one. I’ve packed elk with cheap packs and hated every step I took. Once I got a better pack it was a night and day difference.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

A day pack for hunting is a lot like binos.


Buy once, cry once.


I've used a bunch of packs for hiking, scouting, and hunting. I've used everything from MidwayUSA packs, to camelbak packs, to USGI Alice packs.


The one pack I always use nowadays, is Alps Outdoorz Hybrid X pack. I'm lucky, I got it for 50% off with a discount code I was sitting on when it was first released, but even if I didn't have that, knowing what I know today about it, I'd still get it at full retail value. It's worth every penny.


It's marketed as an "Multi use meat hauling day pack".


I'll stand up, and swear that it is. I've used this pack on deer muzzy, elk archery, elk rifle, elk muzzy, and grouse hunting. I have hauled out an Elk with it, scrambling over deadfall, and packing out of a basin without any trekking poles. It works. The only thing I haven't used this pack for ,is turkey hunting, but I've a vest for that. 

The meat shelf/hauler is good for more then just hauling out an Elk, I'll often shove a tripod in it for glassing when I need it. Also makes a handy spot to shove a grouse in. Who needs an upland game vest? I don't. (meaning, Ill never buy once since this pack works just fine for that)

I could sell every other pack I have in my basement, and not miss any of them. I love this pack. It sits in the cab of the truck, and doesn't get tossed into the back.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I hauled out my first elk with a backpacking pack. Something not even designed for hauling meat...and it SUCKED. I’m still using it because I can’t buy everything all at once regarding hunting gear. But it’s next on the list for sure.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> A day pack for hunting is a lot like binos.
> 
> Buy once, cry once.
> 
> ...


They don't seem like bad packs, I'm definitely considering it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My Alps Hybrid X arrived the other day... I have been using the Alps Trailblazer and liked that pack but found it wasn't quite cutting it for hauling. 
The Hybrid X looks & feels like a solid pack. I had researched the Badlands 2200, the Eberlestock X2, and the Hybrid X. The Hybrid X was the most expensive but I had decided that it was the one that I really wanted. 
I'm hoping to put some meat on it here in a few weeks to test it out.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

derekp1999 said:


> My Alps Hybrid X arrived the other day... I have been using the Alps Trailblazer and liked that pack but found it wasn't quite cutting it for hauling.
> The Hybrid X looks & feels like a solid pack. I had researched the Badlands 2200, the Eberlestock X2, and the Hybrid X. The Hybrid X was the most expensive but I had decided that it was the one that I really wanted.
> I'm hoping to put some meat on it here in a few weeks to test it out.


Nice man! Keep me posted on how it performs


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

If you can’t afford to buy a quality pack to haul elk meat out just sling a quarter over your shoulder at a time and head out. You will be better off than trying to haul it in a pack not built to haul meat. That’s the way we used to do it when we didn’t have the horses with us for some dumb reason. I have the badlands 2200 now and it will handle elk quarters fine and serves me well as a day pack but I’m looking to upgrade in the next year or 2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I hauled out my first elk with a backpacking pack. Something not even designed for hauling meat...and it SUCKED. I'm still using it because I can't buy everything all at once regarding hunting gear. But it's next on the list for sure.


What sucked so much about it? If you managed to haul out the meat without the backpack breaking (since you're still using it), surely it didn't suck?


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Aznative said:


> Jenna,
> 
> Are you talking about just a pack to hold like 15 lbs of gear in or one that can also haul out meat? Yes any cheap pack can handle 15 lbs of gear while hunting. But if you are talking about one to also haul out game you do truly need a better quality pack. Some use a cheap pack and when they get an animal down they hike all the way miles out to their truck and come back with a meat frame pack. But most would prefer to have a pack that also is sturdy enough to pack out some of the quarters on their first trip out.
> 
> Its not a buying a brand or looking badass but more of a piece of equipment you can use wisely. I can guarantee a cheap walmart type pack will be destroyed after one trip back to a truck along with your back and body. If you do want to go cheaper buy a cheap metal frame meat hauler, strap the cheap pack to that when you go out. You will atleast be able to haul something out. Might not be the most comfortable way but please do yourself a favor and realise you cant put a 70 to 90 lb quarter in a walmart backpack and think its all good. I promise it wont be and you will end up leaving meat in the woods to go bad and its no way to treat an animal you harvest.


I'm talking about my pack being able to hold up to 50lbs in weight, I'm not planning on hauling more out per trip to be honest. My mossy oak pack (bought from sportsmans warehouse) isn't a cheap walmart type, it's served me well so far and I expect it will continue to. I also have a large hiking backpack that I take with my in my car just in case the worst does happen. In which case I'll use that, or just carry a quarter over my shoulder like some cave-woman as suggested. The more I visit outdoor stores and lay out money to purchase good equipment, the more I understand how this such a money making game for the companies out there feeding us all the b*** they think we need. I bought vortex diamondback binos for $50 (marketplace) and winter boots ($15) which I've hiked for miles and miles with already without a single blister. I'm not just getting lucky, I'm just learning to be sensible and make do with what I've got.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

themockingjaye said:


> What sucked so much about it? If you managed to haul out the meat without the backpack breaking (since you're still using it), surely it didn't suck?


Weight distribution on my shoulders and back was terrible. It wasn't built rigid enough to keep quarters from swaying around which literally makes you wobble down the trail. Which can actually be dangerous if the pack is causing missteps with 100+ lbs on your back. (Especially in the dark)If I have to use it again so be it, I'm 6'5" 250lbs so I can handle a little weight, but I can tell you from experience packs that aren't built for hauling quarters...SUCK at hauling quarters.

I don't have tons of money and don't really use credit cards. So replacing it isn't in the budget quite yet. I use it because it's what I have, not because it makes the job easier.

But by the sounds of it, you'll be good. As long as it doesn't break :rotfl:


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

3arabians said:


> If you can't afford to buy a quality pack to haul elk meat out just sling a quarter over your shoulder at a time and head out. You will be better off than trying to haul it in a pack not built to haul meat. That's the way we used to do it when we didn't have the horses with us for some dumb reason. I have the badlands 2200 now and it will handle elk quarters fine and serves me well as a day pack but I'm looking to upgrade in the next year or 2.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been there. I actually even had to do that on my cow elk I shot last December, left the hauling frame in the truck so I could hike up a ridge to glass, as soon as I started glassing I spotted elk bedded a mile down into a steep hole. Couple the elevation gain on the way out with knee deep powder and I had my work cut out for me.

Cool thing was, after I shot her hundreds of elk came through, just sat and watched as bull after bull passed by.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Weight distribution on my shoulders and back was terrible. It wasn't built rigid enough to keep quarters from swaying around which literally makes you wobble down the trail. Which can actually be dangerous if the pack is causing missteps with 100+ lbs on your back. (Especially in the dark)If I have to use it again so be it, I'm 6'5" 250lbs so I can handle a little weight, but I can tell you from experience packs that aren't built for hauling quarters...SUCK at hauling quarters.
> 
> I don't have tons of money and don't really use credit cards. So replacing it isn't in the budget quite yet. I use it because it's what I have, not because it makes the job easier.
> 
> But by the sounds of it, you'll be good. As long as it doesn't break :rotfl:


Yeah I'll be fine, but good luck!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

themockingjaye said:


> Yeah I'll be fine, but good luck!


That is kinda funny from a first time hunter. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

TPrawitt91 said:


> themockingjaye said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'll be fine, but good luck!
> ...


Hey TP, I sent you a PM for an option on a bag


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Im usually the nice one on here so my apoligies ahead of time. But man I just do not get why some come ask for advice then receive tons of good advice then turn around act like they know so much and try to make us look like we are idiots. Especially when they have never ever even taken an elk to know what they are saying. 

We all have our opinions but man I have never hunted sheep for example, so im not going to ask Dallan or Sheepassasin if my flip flops will be fine to trek up shell rock and when they say no then tell them they can think as they wish but I know 
i can. Guess just dont get it. I get if you dont have the money for a decent piece of equipment then you make do. I totally get that 100% but to have the mindset that appropriate equipment is dumb just shocks me. Im sure my rant irritates some here but dang come on really!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone have a link to Goob's thread about his first elk? If that thread doesn't teach you to appreciate the right equipment, trying to do the same thing yourself definitely will.

Edit: found it. It wasn't his first, just his worst. We really have it easy today with these packs that can do it all, and headlamps and GPS in our pocket 24/7, the ability to communicate at any time with anyone.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/173953-i-never-found-my-old-knife.html


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Jedidiah said:


> Anyone have a link to Goob's thread about his first elk? If that thread doesn't teach you to appreciate the right equipment, trying to do the same thing yourself definitely will.
> 
> Edit: found it. It wasn't his first, just his worst. We really have it easy today with these packs that can do it all, and headlamps and GPS in our pocket 24/7, the ability to communicate at any time with anyone.
> 
> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/173953-i-never-found-my-old-knife.html


That has to be the most "character building" packout I've ever read about.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

One of the best things I've learned on this site I learned from Goob, I don't remember if it was that thread or one of the ones about white ptarmigan: bailing wire and a leatherman. You can really save a bad situation with bailing wire and a leatherman.

111 pounds of elk meat in a LAUNDRY BAG. That's an inspiring display of determination, Goob.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Jedidiah said:


> Anyone have a link to Goob's thread about his first elk? If that thread doesn't teach you to appreciate the right equipment, trying to do the same thing yourself definitely will.
> 
> Edit: found it. It wasn't his first, just his worst. We really have it easy today with these packs that can do it all, and headlamps and GPS in our pocket 24/7, the ability to communicate at any time with anyone.
> 
> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/173953-i-never-found-my-old-knife.html


I have read that one before. He's a real one for that pack out haha


----------



## Triposis (8 mo ago)

I think paying $300 for a hunting backpack is kind of overpay. I understand perfectly well that such backpacks are made of a special super high quality, durable and waterproof material, but still, 300 bucks is too much. Therefore, I started looking for a much cheaper alternative that can also be used in camping or hunting. So far I've settled on Mato & Hash Bag from https://www.amazon.com/Mato-Hash-Drawstring-Promotional-1PK-100PK/dp/B076VSDHM3?th=1. It costs at least 4-5 times cheaper, but it's about the same size, it can also be worn on the back, and it's even waterproof.


----------

